

c10k: Handling 10 thousand symultaneous connections. - euccastro
http://www.kegel.com/c10k.html

======
jbert
See also: <http://brad.livejournal.com/2230083.html>

epoll-driven jabberd from Brad "LiveJournal" F, scaling to 25k connections in
97Mbyte of RAM.

------
inklesspen
YAWS: <http://www.sics.se/~joe/apachevsyaws.html>

Handles 90,000 connections on a box where Apache dies at 4,000.

I didn't see Erlang in that article. I wonder why.

------
euccastro
This is an oldie, but I haven't found any reference in news.yc so I thought it
may be of use to some of you. Also, it's more up to date than it looks in the
first few paragraphs.

